# NW Florida Wreck Diving Trail



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110818...-mark-spot?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> http://www.pnj.com/article/20110818...-mark-spot?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


 Intresting...... The diver in that file picture that PNJ always uses is Travis from Resolve Marine .... I took the shot with a cheap little Sea and Sea camera, and I think it has be used just about everywhere!
Now if we could only find some video of all those wrecks!!!....If only someone already had that video sitting on the shelf.....:whistling:


----------

